# Rimless or Rimmed, that's the question...



## MrMegaGamerz (Jan 31, 2018)

Thinking of building a 30G nano reef tank (long/tall setup and not cube). Obviously a rimless tank is the best looking one, but it's not easy to find in a reasonable budget. Do you guys have any rimless tank suggestions and links on where to buy, that are sub 200?

My only concern is about a rimmed tank is that with a tank size so small the black bars will be overwhelming and take away from the visual appeal. Any thoughts? Anyone have pics to convince me otherwise?

Cheers


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Would a 40 gallon - 30 x18 x18 still be considered a nano?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I have two 30 gallon rimless cubes. One is a refugium the other I did call my nano tank before we moved. Now I call it quarantine.
I loved the rimless for the very reason you’re considering it. No big black edges on a small tank.
You might find a used one for sale for sub 200, but haven’t seen one lately. I got one at Big Als and the glass is thin and the joints scary thin, too. Not a robust tank by any stretch.
Only issue I ever have with rimless is water splash and salt creep. Make sure you find one with a lid, cause fish jump, no matter what size they are. My little yellow clown goby jumped through the finger hole on my 30 gallon rimless.....
Fluval makes some nice rimless tanks......they might fit the budget.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

You could look at Euro-Bracing... then you get the best of both worlds


----------

